
Lessons from Lessing - apollinaire
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/review-free-woman-feigel-lessing/
======
cafard
I clicked because I thought this was Johann Gotthold Lessing. Doris Lessing
seems an odd sort to take lessons from.

